# Best Mods/bold On???



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

I Just Bought A 1986 300zx N/a, What Would Be Some Good Mods Bold On-or What Ever, I Want Horsepower!!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

cut your AC, K&N intake, BOOST


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

get a turbo thatll make a big difference


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Unfortunately the NA motor won't get you far start saving for a turbo motor.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Unfortunately the NA motor won't get you far start saving for a turbo motor.



Aside from the compression ratio , the NA motor is the same as the turbo , internally. This is why the 89-91 Maxima engine is a good swap , even in the turbo cars. That higher compression ratio will also give you about 10 more HP under the same boost as factory.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how hard is it to convert a Maxima or Pathfinder engine over to our Z31's (with turbo)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> how hard is it to convert a Maxima or Pathfinder engine over to our Z31's (with turbo)


If you want to change the headgaskets , do so. Otherwise its a drop in install , and will handle whatever boost you throw at it , within reason..... That's one big reason I _LOVE_ Nissan engines , most all of them seem to have been built with turbocharging in mind. The bottom ends come equipped with oil squirters , even the KA24DE.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you can find a turbo motor to swap some parts from that would be the best mod as of now.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> I Just Bought A 1986 300zx N/a, What Would Be Some Good Mods Bold On-or What Ever, I Want Horsepower!!!!!



The best part for bolt-on for a Z aside from a turbo or nitrous would be headers.....try those with a full exhaust and see how it goes


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

My first Z was an 86 NA. The 240SX throttle body from a KA24E with cruise controll from 89-90 will bolt on, and has a 44% larger surface area.
I put my MAF right on the TB, and ran a 3 inch pipe with a 45 degree bend (thanks home depot) to a cone filter. that helped a lot. Will not fit with AC compressor though. remove that too. 
Bust the guts out of the catalytic converter, or do what I did... don't bust it out, unhook all of the exhaust system after the cat. It really sounds good, not raspy or loud at all. A mellow humm. If the cat is gutted it WILL sound loud, raspy and loud. did I mention loud? 

The biggest gain I saw was getting an electric fan. That factory clutch fan is total crap. It's like running a lawnmower on the front of your engine. your water pump will last longer and it will no longer sound like a jeep.

hedders are VERY good, but are a PITA to install and are somewhat costly.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> The biggest gain I saw was getting an electric fan. That factory clutch fan is total crap. It's like running a lawnmower on the front of your engine.


If it's not working properly , yes it will sound like crap. Mine works perfectly and you barely know it's there. I run 15 pounds of boost on a non-intercooled stock engine and have never overheated.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey how does the fan clutch work on the Z's? I read in my Haynes that it's a fluid coupling. When it heats up does the liquid expand and lock it and cools down and lets it slow down? how hard would it be to change that because mine is locked in full speed mode. So whatever my engine is running so is the fan or close to it. Sounds like a tornado passing.

So how much for the coupling and a new fan? My fan is all warped and scary looking


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hey how does the fan clutch work on the Z's? I read in my Haynes that it's a fluid coupling. When it heats up does the liquid expand and lock it and cools down and lets it slow down? how hard would it be to change that because mine is locked in full speed mode. So whatever my engine is running so is the fan or close to it. Sounds like a tornado passing.
> 
> So how much for the coupling and a new fan? My fan is all warped and scary looking


Yeah , it's a hub spinning in heat sensitive silicone fluid. Its rather much like a torque converter , internally , or a viscous type LSD. The hub can seize up , or the fluid gets hard. if your fan is warped there may actually be physical internal damage , which is rare.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If it's not working properly , yes it will sound like crap. Mine works perfectly and you barely know it's there. I run 15 pounds of boost on a non-intercooled stock engine and have never overheated.


Clutch fans cool the engine off perfectly, but it still puts stress on the waterpump bearing, and on both my turbo, and my NA I felt the difference when I got rid of the clutch fan. It's not the cooling part that's bad with the stock fan, it's the power loss. when you get an electric fan, you WILL feel a difference, especially in the 2500-4500rpm range.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Where is a 300ZX electric fan conversion kit found at?

And if I don't like the price how much is a new fan and clutch


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Where is a 300ZX electric fan conversion kit found at?
> 
> And if I don't like the price how much is a new fan and clutch


you can find an electric fan at a junkyard. Lots of people use the fan from a dodge or chrystler minivan (the ugly boxy ones). you can remove the factory fan shrouds, both upper and lower, because the chrylstler has a built in shroud. I use a 16 inch permacool without any shroud, and it cools perfectly, and I live in texas. The factory cooling systems in these cars are VERY beefy. you can pretty much us e any 14 inch or larger fan, and it will work fine. to mount the fan, get a set of radiator zip ties (used to mount aftermarket oil coolers/transmission coolers) and they will hold the fan in and will not damage your radiator. These zip ties can be found at any car parts store.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds good. I might have to give that a try once I get some new seats. After I went through my Z running hot like a mofo everyday somehow having the fan run full speed all the time doesn't bug me


----------

